#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  RCF TTL33A Line array

## Ultrasound Productions

Wij hebben sinds afgelopen jaar het RCF TTL 33A line-array systeem in gebruik.
Inmiddels verschillende evenementen ingezet en zijn er zeer over te spreken.
Zijn er meer mensen die ervaring hebben met dit systeem en hoe zijn jullie ervaringen?

Hier een foto met het systeem compleet|:

----------


## Hitvision

Ziet er strak uit! Wat betreft "compleet" systeem bedoel je daar mee dat je in totaal 12 arraykastjes tot je beschikking hebt of 2x 12 en dan dus 16 subs? Zou het graag een keer komen beluisteren wanneer hij wordt ingezet.

----------


## frederic

Ik denk niet dat er in Belgie en nederland veel zijn die een RCF TTL Line array hebben.
Ik zou dat ook wel eens willen horen.

----------


## Ultrasound Productions

In Nederland zijn momenteel twee bedrijven met de RCF TTL33 line-array. Onze set-up bestaat uit 12x TTL33A met 6x TTS28A en een collega bedrijf uit Cuijk heeft een kleinere set-up.

Op de foto zie je de complete opstelling (deze foto hebben we destijds gemaakt voor de site van Konitech).

----------


## frederic

Maar 6 TTS28 subs voor 12 TTL modules?
Dat lijkt me toch wat weinig?

Tenminste als de Spec. kloppen van de TTL33

----------


## Ultrasound Productions

Tot op heden ruim voldoende! De TTS28A is een wolf in schaapskleren.

----------


## frederic

Die ken ik, maar als die toppen al 135db op papier leveren per stuk, kom je per 2 toch al vlug bij 139db.
Die TTS28 leveren 139db op papier. Je  hebt dus niets meer over, wat je met subs toch moet hebben.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik weet niet, maar volgens mij krijg je van de woofers in de toppen ook koppeling in het laag, waardoor je minder sub kasten nodig hebt...Volgens mij is dat een kunstje wat ze doen bij line array dingen..En bij sub zit het ook in de plaatsing...Correct me if i'm really wrong..Het is nog steeds jammer dat RCF een onder gewaardeerd merk is..en boem hebben ze bij RCF altijd al wel voor elkaar gehad...Zelf zit ik serieus te kijken naar het nieuwe D-line van RCF...ziet er op papier goed uit...Nu nog de Praktijk..

----------


## salsa

> Ik weet niet, maar volgens mij krijg je van de woofers in de toppen ook koppeling in het laag, waardoor je minder sub kasten nodig hebt...Volgens mij is dat een kunstje wat ze doen bij line array dingen..En bij sub zit het ook in de plaatsing...Correct me if i'm really wrong..Het is nog steeds jammer dat RCF een onder gewaardeerd merk is..en boem hebben ze bij RCF altijd al wel voor elkaar gehad...Zelf zit ik serieus te kijken naar het nieuwe D-line van RCF...ziet er op papier goed uit...Nu nog de Praktijk..



Huh? Ondergewaardeerd is RCF zeker niet, het is wel de laatste jaren in de vergeetheid gekomen door dat er veel merken bij gekomen zijn.
Vroegah was het voor 'vervangers' RCF dat de klok sloeg, lekker veel vermogen, goede prijs, daar is het met de komst van B&C, EighteenSound etc voor RCF minder geworden..
Kwa binnenshuize verschuivingen heeft dit RCF ook niet gespaard, er zijn vele ontwikkelingen geweest bij RCF, wel of niet door Mackie overgenomen zou worden, RCF maakt veel OEM voor diverse merken, die keken ook weer naar andere leveranciers etc,etc..
RCF blijft een geweldige luidspreker leverancier!

Maar zeker niet ondergewaardeerd!!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik weet niet, maar volgens mij krijg je van de woofers in de toppen ook koppeling in het laag, waardoor je minder sub kasten nodig hebt...Volgens mij is dat een kunstje wat ze doen bij line array dingen..



Die koppeling doet zelfs heel erg veel maar voorwaarde is wel dat je array lang genoeg is. Met 6 kastjes per kant zul je bij een 8" line-array niet veel effect hebben in het sublaag.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Goed, met de 6 kasten per kant zal het inderdaad geen zode aan de dijk zetten. Waarschijnlijk eerder vanaf 12 per kant...Het ging meer om de intensie om het verhaal van Frederic..

@Salsa : U weet wel de heren 'belangrijke' techniekers, die op voorhand alles afkeuren wat ze niet kennen, daar doelde ik eigenlijk op..

----------


## sjoerd

oke, maar ik heb het idee dat de nederlandse importeur nou ook niet echt het ideale bedrijf is voor het merk...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik denk dat je je daar in vergist...Ze hebben daar een kundig persoon voor in dienst...En het is een stabiel bedrijf, al jaren.

----------


## jadjong

> Ik weet niet, maar volgens mij krijg je van de woofers in de toppen ook koppeling in het laag, waardoor je minder sub kasten nodig hebt...



Al die line-array kastjes hebben een 5 of 10 graden verticale spreiding, maar die werkt alleen voor het mid/hoog. Daardoor hoor je niet overal dezelfde HF-driver. Laag/mid en sub is een stuk minder richtingsgevoelig. Dus op de plek waar je een of twee HF-drivertjes hoort, hoor je wel alle sub/low speakers.

----------


## MusicXtra

@Jadjong, daar sla je inderdaad de spijker op zijn kop, je moet bij een langere array ook steeds meer het hoog gaan boosten.
Maar het is wel zo dat je de frequentie waarop je het hoog moet gaan boosten steeds hoger leggen naarmate de array-lengte toeneemt.
Het laag en mid gaat bij het toenemen van de array-lengte bij een steeds lagere frequentie bundelen.
Alleen is mijn ervaring wel dat je met een 8" systeem simpelweg niet genoeg laag uit de drivers krijgt om ook echt het sub aan te vullen, nog los van het grote aantal kastjes dat je nodig hebt om een beetje array-lengte te krijgen.
Overigens is de RCF, met een verticale spreiding van 15°, geen line-source waardoor het bovenbeschreven verschijnsel minder sterk op zal gaan.
Ik denk dat dit ook een bewuste keus van RCF is omdat je het systeem dan ook met minder dan 6 kastjes per kant kunt gebruiken en toch een behoorlijke verticale spreiding kunt realiseren en dit systeem niet in stadions gebruikt zal worden.

----------


## Hansound

Die TT28  subs gaan met 2 per kant echt luid genoeg om de 6 topkastjes bij te houden.
Heeft echt een enorme output. Heb ik aan mn broekspijpen gevoeld...

Blijkt maar weer dat de gegevens op papier niet altijd de praktijk zijn ..

Zou een leuke sub zijn voor bij de sub vergelijkingsdag...

----------


## Turboke

Of de Top haalt niet wat men er over schrijft is ook een mogelijkheid.

----------


## SPS

> Of de Top haalt niet wat men er over schrijft is ook een mogelijkheid.



Of het is nog niet nodig geweest om het systeem tot zijn limieten te jagen!
Het hoeft toch niet altijd zo hard als het KAN?

Paul

----------


## MusicXtra

Het ligt er ook maar net aan wat voor muziek je er mee versterkt, voor rock zullen twee goeie dubbel 18" subs per kant toch echt ruim voldoende zijn, voor dance kan er wel een extra kastje bij.

----------


## Ultrasound Productions

> Die TT28  subs gaan met 2 per kant echt luid genoeg om de 6 topkastjes bij te houden.
> Heeft echt een enorme output. Heb ik aan mn broekspijpen gevoeld...
> 
> Blijkt maar weer dat de gegevens op papier niet altijd de praktijk zijn ..
> 
> Zou een leuke sub zijn voor bij de sub vergelijkingsdag...



Inderdaad, hebben met 2-3 subs momenteel voldoende voor 6 toppen per kant.

Eventueel hebben we nog twee TTS 18A staan als er echt een tekort is...

----------


## speakertech

Het valt mij in dit topic toch wel erg op, dat juist de mensen die het systeem nooit gehoord of gezien hebben, toch een oordeel hebben en ook precies weten wat er aan mankeert. Zelfs de importeur is dubieus. Maar zoals gewoonlijk zitten hier ook weer de beste stuurlui waarschijnlijk weer aan de wal.......

Speakertech

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## frederic

> Het valt mij in dit topic toch wel erg op, dat juist de mensen die het systeem nooit gehoord of gezien hebben, toch een oordeel hebben en ook precies weten wat er aan mankeert. Zelfs de importeur is dubieus. Maar zoals gewoonlijk zitten hier ook weer de beste stuurlui waarschijnlijk weer aan de wal.......
> 
> Speakertech



Ik lees in dit topic nergens dat er iets zou mankeren aan dat systeem?

----------


## Ultrasound Productions

We hebben overigens nu 8* TTS28A zodat we in grote opstellingen voldoende laag hebben en eventueel de set in 2 kleine sets kunnen splitsen (4* TTS28A+ 6*TTL33A).

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## jadjong

> Het zou misschien slimmer zijn het low te temperen met een low shelf . Geeft je meer headroom maar wie ben ik ....



Bij muziek met meer laag dan hoog kan je die headroom wel gebruiken. Muziek die van zichzelf redelijk 'recht' is heeft naar mijn idee geen voordeel van laag terugdraaien tegenover hoog boosten. Je zit nogsteeds op hetzelfde moment tegen de HF limiter aan, alleen je gainstructuur is anders.

----------


## MusicXtra

Nee, dat werkt niet want het hoog zakt in naarmate de afstand toeneemt. Ga je het low temperen dan moet je het hoog in het near-field ook temperen en dan krijg je daar ook nog eens teveel sub.
Het hoog per 3 of 4 kasten processen dan kun je de worp in secties verdelen die je dan behoorlijk nauwgezet kunt EQen. Het low allemaal dezelfde settings geven voor een optimale koppeling.

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## MusicXtra

Via de EQ van de betreffende output.
Welke frequentie en hoeveel dB hangt af van de afstand.

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## MusicXtra

Daar heb je zeker gelijk in, 3 dB boost betekent zomaar even een verdubbeling van het vermogen.
Bij het ontwerpen van mijn line-array heb ik daar ook rekening mee gehouden door een overkill aan hoog, 118 dB rendement met een belastbaarheid van 80 Watt vanaf 6 kHz zorgt voor een theoretisch maximale druk van 136 dB.
Dat is ten opzichte van de low drivers dik 6 dB meer op vol vermogen, deze worden normaal gesproken met minder dan de helft van het vermogen belast waarmee de overkill van het hoog op 10 dB komt.
En daarmee heb ik voldoende headroom om het hoog voor het far-field behoorlijk te kunnen boosten.
Overigens zal het ook nooit lukken om die afval volledig te compenseren, de lucht absorbeert zoveel hoog dat alles boven de 10 kHz nooit echt ver kan komen.

----------

